#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Carta aberta para Renato Aragão, o Didi. - Criança Esperança

## rogeriosims

Amigos,

Concordo plenamento com o exposto, assiste total razão. Porque ele não preciona quem deveria manter as coisas funcionando? Porque não fazem o Congresso experança, ou o moraliza esperança? Com o telefone onde todos poderiam ligar e realizar denuncias contra o poder publico ao vivo em rede nacional?

Deem uma olhada:


Carta aberta, de Eliane Sinhasique, para Renato Aragão, o Didi.

Dou nota DEZ para essa mulher....

Querido Didi,

Há alguns meses você vem me escrevendo pedindo uma doação mensal para enfrentar alguns problemas que comprometem o presente e o futuro de muitas crianças brasileiras. Eu não respondi aos seus apelos (apesar de ter gostado do lápis e das etiquetas com meu Nome para colar nas correspondências).

Achei que as cartas não deveriam ser endereçadas à mim. Agora, novamente, você me escreve preocupado por eu não ter atendido as suas solicitações. Diante de sua insistência, me senti na obrigação de parar tudo e te escrever uma resposta.

Não foi por “algum” motivo que não fiz a doação em dinheiro solicitada por você.

São vários os motivos que me levam a não participar de sua campanha altruísta. Se eu quisesse poderia escrever umas dez páginas sobre esses motivos.

Você diz, em sua última Carta, que enquanto eu a estivesse lendo, uma criança estaria perdendo a chance de se desenvolver e aprender pela falta de investimentos em sua formação.

Didi, não tente me fazer sentir culpada. Essa jogada publicitária eu conheço muito bem. Esse tipo de texto apelativo pode funcionar com muitas pessoas, mas, comigo não. Eu não sou ministra da educação, não ordeno e nem priorizo as despesas das escolas e nem posso obrigar o filho do vizinho a freqüentar as salas de aula.

A minha parte eu já venho fazendo desde os 11 anos quando comecei a trabalhar na roça para ajudar meus pais no sustento da minha família. Trabalhei muito e te garanto que trabalho não Mata ninguém. Muito pelo contrário, faz bem!

Estudei na escola da zona rural, fiz Supletivo, estudei à distância e muito antes de ser jornalista e publicitária eu já era uma micro empresária.

Didi, talvez você não tenha noção do quanto o Governo Federal tira do nosso suor para manter a saúde, a educação, a segurança e tudo o mais que o povo brasileiro precisa. Os impostos são muito altos! Sem falar dos Impostos embutidos em cada alimento, em cada produto ou serviço que preciso comprar para o sustento e sobrevivência da minha família.

Eu já pago pela educação duas vezes: - pago pela educação na escola pública, através dos impostos, e na escola particular, mensalmente, porque a escola pública não atende com o ensino de qualidade que, acredito, meus dois filhos merecem. Não acho louvável recorrer à sociedade para resolver um problema que nem deveria existir pelo volume de dinheiro arrecadado em nome da educação e de tantos outros problemas sociais.

O que está acontecendo, meu caro Didi, é que os administradores, dessa dinheirama toda, não têm a educação como prioridade. Pois a educação tira a subserviência e esse fato, por si só não interessa aos políticos no poder. Por isso, o dinheiro está saindo pelo ralo, estão jogando fora ou aplicando muito mal. Para você ter uma idéia, na minha cidade, cada alimentação de um presidiário custa para os cofres públicos R$ 3,82 (três reais e oitenta e dois centavos) enquanto que a merenda de uma criança na escola pública custa R$ 0,20 (vinte centavos)! O governo precisa rever suas prioridades, você não concorda? Você pode ajudar a mudar isso! Não acha?

Você diz em sua Carta que não dá para aceitar que um brasileiro se torne adulto sem compreender um texto simples ou conseguir fazer uma conta de matemática. Concordo com você. É por isso que sua Carta não deveria ser endereçada à minha pessoa. Deveria se endereçada ao Presidente da República. Ele é “o cara”. Ele tem a chave do Cofre e a vontade política para aplicar os recursos.

Eu e mais milhares de pessoas só colocamos o dinheiro lá para que ele faça o que for
necessário para melhorar a qualidade de vida das pessoas do país, sem nenhum tipo de distinção ou discriminação. Mas, infelizmente, não é o que acontece.

No último parágrafo da sua Carta, mais uma vez, você joga a responsabilidade para cima de mim dizendo que as crianças precisam da ”'minha” doação, que a “minha” doação faz toda a diferença.

Lamento discordar de você Didi. Com o valor da doação mínima, de R$ 15,00, eu posso comprar 12 quilos de arroz para alimentar minha família por um mês ou posso comprar pão para o café da manhã por 10 dias. Didi, você pode até me chamar de muquirana, não me importo, mas R$ 15,00 eu não vou doar.

Minha doação mensal já é muito grande! Se você não sabe, eu faço doações mensais de 27,5% de tudo o que ganho. Isso significa que o governo leva mais de um terço de tudo que eu recebo e posso te garantir que essa grana, se ficasse comigo, seria muito melhor aplicada na qualidade de vida da minha família.

Você sabia que para pagar os impostos eu tenho que dizer não para quase tudo que meus filhos querem ou precisam? Meu filho de 12 anos quer praticar tênis e eu não posso pagar as aulas que são caras demais para nosso padrão de vida. Você acha isso justo?

Acredito que não. Você é um homem de bom senso e saberá entender os meus motivos para não colaborar com sua campanha pela educação brasileira.

Outra coisa Didi, mande uma Carta para o Presidente pedindo para ele selecionar melhor os ministros e professores das escolas públicas. Só escolher quem, de fato, tem vocação para ser ministro e para o ensino.

Melhorar os salários desses profissionais, também funciona para que eles tomem gosto pela profissão e vistam, de fato, a camisa da educação. Peça para ele, também, fazer escolas de horário integral, escolas em que as crianças possam além de ler, escrever e fazer contas possa receber um lanche, desenvolver dons artísticos, esportivos e habilidades profissionais. Dinheiro para isso tem sim! Diga para ele priorizar a educação e utilizar melhor os recursos.

Bem, você assina suas cartas com o pomposo título de Embaixador Especial do Unicef para Crianças Brasileiras e eu vou me despedindo assinando...

Eliane Sinhasique - Mantenedora Principal dos Dois Filhos que Pari.

PS-1: Não me mande outra carta pedindo dinheiro. Se você mandar, serei obrigada a ser mal-educada: - vou rasgá-la antes de abrir.

PS-2: Aos otários que doaram para o Criança Esperança: - Fiquem sabendo que, as organizações Globo entregam todo o dinheiro arrecadado à UNICEF e recebem um recibo do valor para dedução do seu imposto de renda. Para vocês a Rede Globo anuncia: - essa doação não poderá ser deduzida do seu imposto de renda, porque é ela quem o faz.

PS-3: E o dinheiro da CPMF que pagamos durante 11(onze) anos? Melhorou alguma coisa na educação e na saúde durante esses anos?

BRASILEIROS PATRIOTAS (e feitos de idiotas) DIVULGUEM ESSA REVOLTA.

----------


## yondaime

essa chegou a doer em min.
Parabéns a quem escreveu.

----------


## rossisolrac

exatamente minha opinião a respeito dessas campanhas inúteis.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Outra coisa Didi, mande uma Carta para o Presidente pedindo para ele selecionar melhor os ministros e professores das escolas públicas. Só escolher quem, de fato, tem vocação para ser ministro e para o ensino.
> 
> Melhorar os salários desses profissionais, também funciona para que eles tomem gosto pela profissão e vistam, de fato, a camisa da educação. Peça para ele, também, fazer escolas de horário integral, escolas em que as crianças possam além de ler, escrever e fazer contas possa receber um lanche, desenvolver dons artísticos, esportivos e habilidades profissionais. Dinheiro para isso tem sim! Diga para ele priorizar a educação e utilizar melhor os recursos.


Com relação a carta desta senhora que assim o diga, concordo em grande parte, mas posso dizer uma coisa.

A escola hoje viro um crechão, os pais não veem a *hora de chegar o horario para enfiar os filhos na escola e se livrar dos mesmo*, depois querem que professores sejam babas e pais. Na hora de virar *o zoim*, os professores nao estavam lá. Os pais em sua maioria acham que a escola vai mudar a vida de seus filhos e esquecem que o principal reponsável por esse processo são eles mesmo. Em sua maioria os *professores 90%* estão stressados, uma sala de aula hoje não tem menos que* 45 alunos*, não da 0,5 metro quadrado para o aluno. Agora eu *pergunto:* Os próprios Pais não dão conta de* 1 filho* em sua maioria, imagine o pai no lugar do professor: se ficar durante 5 horas com 40 crianças. Isto os pais não enxergam agora meter o pau nos professores é muito fácil. 

O salario é fundamental, em qualquer profissão, agora eu pergunto, os pais esquecem que professores tem familia, tem filhos, tem problemas são pessoas comuns, dentro da sua area de formação, e não pra alizar cabeça de aluno, ou ficar aguentando desaforo e levando para casa. 

Agora *as mães ou os pais* acham que professor tem que ser *o ser* mais perfeito do mundo e ter dom, se olharamos por este lado, pode fechar as escolas e as faculdades. O que os pais querem na verdade é que o professor assuma o papel de pai 24 horas por dia, porque ele mesmo é um imcopetente como *PAI OU MÃE.*

Outra coisa, tem pais e mães que acham que professor é sacerdócio, o cara tem que ganhar pouco aguentar um bando de crianças mal educadas que não querem nada com nada, ganhar pouco e fazer milagre. Estes pais eu tenho pena.

Se os pais realmente não podem com seus filhos, levam sorte que é no Brasil, se é em outro país, perdem a guarda e tem que pagar com seus sálarios para que outra familia possa tomar conta, e mais, se tentar não pagar vai preso recebe uma colera na perna, ai a vaca vai pro brejo.

O tema se chama *consciencia*, os pais tem que esquecer de achar que escola, é deposito de crianças e esquecer dessa que professor vai mudar a vida de aluno, o professor esta ali pra ensinar, a linguagem a ciência e a tecnologia. Pra depois não acontecer como sempre. 
O miserável do candidato aparece 3 dias antes da eleição acena com a mão e o coitado por falta de consciencia, e apredizado. vota num cidadão desse.

Pais antes de *criticar algum professor*. Reveja se você realmente gosta de seu filho e ou acompanha, ou conversa com ele todas as noites ou vái até a escola falar com o professor de seu filho.

----------


## MaxAdriano

sem comentarios

----------


## rossisolrac

O grande problema é que a instituição família faliu há muito tempo, realmente os "pais" acham que a criança aprende a ser gente em uma escola, mas ética, moral e bons costumes se aprende em casa e não em sala. Por isso que discordo quando alguém diz que pobreza gera criminalidade, o que de fato não é fator determinante. Minha avó paterna é descendente de filhos de escravos forros, por isso meu pai foi pobre, começou a trabalhar com 8 anos pra ajudar a mãe e ele é uma pessoa de bem, eu e meus irmãos fomos privados de muita coisa durante a infância e adolescência, uma coisa que nunca ele e minha mãe deixaram faltar foi caderno e passagem para ir à escola para ter uma vida melhor do que eles puderam oferecer.

Resultado: uma irmã doutoranda, uma mestre, uma concluindo graduação, meu irmão mais novo também e eu concluindo graduação em História (todos em universidade federal), minha irma caçula hoje estuda em escola particular.

Concordo com o amigo, escola não é depósito de criança, pai tem que ser pai [quem pariu Mateus que embale!] e professor tem que educar para a vida profissional e intelectual, para a moral também, mas a criança imita os pais, logo a responsabilidade maior é destes.

----------


## wimigasltda

> O grande problema é que a instituição família faliu há muito tempo, realmente os "pais" acham que a criança aprende a ser gente em uma escola, mas ética, moral e bons costumes se aprende em casa e não em sala. Por isso que discordo quando alguém diz que pobreza gera criminalidade, o que de fato não é fator determinante. Minha avó paterna é descendente de filhos de escravos forros, por isso meu pai foi pobre, começou a trabalhar com 8 anos pra ajudar a mãe e ele é uma pessoa de bem, eu e meus irmãos fomos privados de muita coisa durante a infância e adolescência, uma coisa que nunca ele e minha mãe deixaram faltar foi caderno e passagem para ir à escola para ter uma vida melhor do que eles puderam oferecer.
> 
> Resultado: uma irmã doutoranda, uma mestre, uma concluindo graduação, meu irmão mais novo também e eu concluindo graduação em História (todos em universidade federal), minha irma caçula hoje estuda em escola particular.
> 
> Concordo com o amigo, escola não é depósito de criança, pai tem que ser pai [quem pariu Mateus que embale!] e professor tem que educar para a vida profissional e intelectual, para a moral também, mas a criança imita os pais, logo a responsabilidade maior é destes.


Professor, é toda ou aquela pessoa que domina alguma arte que as demais a desconhecem.

Logo, aqui neste forum todos que contribuem ajudando os colegas querendo ou não tambem são professores, pois conseguem passar alguma coisa interessante que eu ou você não sabem.

will

----------


## alessonferreira

"Eliane Sinhasique - Mantenedora Principal dos Dois Filhos que Pari."
Essa foi boa!
kkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Frusciante

Sejamos realista:

Não é de hoje que a Rede Globo engana o (ignorante) povo brasileiro. Lá já se vão mais de 40 anos.

Mas esse mesmo (ignorante) povo brasileiro tem sua grande e gorda parcela de culpa: coloca mais de 4 filhos no mundo e se acha no direito de exigir bolsa família, bolsa creche e bolsa o cacete. Quando não, ficam com peninha dos filhos de desocupados que passam na porta de casa pedindo comida, geralmente, com irmãozinho no colo.

A verdade é nua e crua: quando você quer andar na linha, o caminho é duro mas, com perseverança e metas bem traçadas, a gente chega lá. Já para quem quer encostar nos outros, todo mundo quer "ajudar".

A Globo é bem esperta. Usa a fraqueza da massa (a falta de interesse do conhecimento pelo que existe à sua volta) para arrancar dinheiro, como se o próprio governo já não arrancasse muito. O Criança Esperança é apenas um braço deste enorme ser com incontáveis tentáculos. Outro bem conhecido, mas quase nunca comentado é o BBB.

Grande BBB. Como já diria José Nêumani Pinto: Bendito Bolso Brasileiro.

Mas doem. Doem R$ 15,00, R$ 30,00 ou R$ 50,00, por quê não mais?

Ao mesmo tempo, é fácil e difícil.
Ou você dorme tranquilo por "ajudar" criancinha necessitada da sua "ajuda", ou você se dedica a se interar mais sobre o que acontece ao redor da sua vida, em especial, na vida daqueles que você escolheu pra lhe representar, e gastar bem o seu tão suado dinheirinho (se é que você se encaixa na categoria dos que mantêm o governo).

Mais uma vez, a decisão está em nossas mãos.



* Posso até ajudar. Mas não ajudo, nem podendo.

----------


## Não Registrado

Não é Unicef, é Unesco. E o dinheiro vai direto para a conta da organização, não passa pela Globo.

----------


## yondaime

mas eu DUVIDO dô a mal a palmatoria,
de que a Globo não recebe uma parcelinha em relação á essas doações.

a Rede Globo não iria dispor de horários nobres , programações e artistas assim barato.
NEM EU ABRIRIA MÃO DO MEU CAPILÉ!

porque querendo ou não é um lucro enorme encima.
 :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:

----------


## alessonferreira

> mas eu DUVIDO dô a mal a palmatoria,
> de que a Globo não recebe uma parcelinha em relação á essas doações.
> 
> a Rede Globo não iria dispor de horários nobres , programações e artistas assim barato.
> NEM EU ABRIRIA MÃO DO MEU CAPILÉ!
> 
> porque querendo ou não é um lucro enorme encima.


Com Certeza.

----------


## Juniin

O tema fugiu um pouco do seu foco mas trouxe uma realidade interessante .

Falando da educaçao dos filhos podemos ve novelas que mostram , a todos nós que somos pais, um lado dificil de lidar na educaçao de nossos filhos.

Ensinamos que a traiçao nao é uma coisa boa e a novela tenta mostrar que isso é 
"engraçado"

Dizemos para nossos filhos respeitar os mais velhos e lá vemos um relacionamento 
pai e filho sem nemhum respeito.

isso é apenas um pouco para falar da responsabilidade de educar que,nós como pais, temos.

Entao fica claro que a responsabilidade de educar é dos pais porem a escola 
abre os caminhos , ensina-nos a ver o mundo de maneira clara e objeitva,
é pela escola que podemos enxergar que as coisas "*nao sao bem assim como Didi diz".*

----------


## Al-david

Quem 'meteu o pau nos professores'?

----------

